
Ask HN: What is the best laser printer for home use? - lindx
I need duplex printing and ethernet.  Color not necessary.  Ideally under $300.  What brands &#x2F; products should I look at?
======
MrTonyD
I had an HP laser (actually three), and the replacement cartridges were so
expensive that I bought a Brother 2270DW (d for duplex and w for
wireless/wired/USB). I buy the high capacity ink cartridges and it is much
cheaper and much faster than the HP. I've never had any regrets - having used
it with Windows, Mac, and even Ubuntu one time. (I love HP - but I don't know
why they price their cartridges so high. I literally threw away my color
laserjet because replacing all the cartridges cost almost as much as the
printer itself. And then they have those cartridges which are "smart" and
refuse to work once the date and number of images have passed - so I can't
just shake the cartridge or print and accept the fact that it will be a
"faded" print. No more HP for me.)

~~~
lindx
Are the JetIntelligence toners the ones that stop working after a certain
date? That sounds very sketchy.

